# Acavallo Gel In or Gel Out seat saver



## Lippyx (30 January 2014)

I really want to get an Acavallo seat saver, but what is the difference between the Gel In and Gel Out? I am guessing you sit on gel on the Gel Out and sit on material on the Gel In.

I prefer how the Gel In looks, but is it as "sticky" as the Gel Out? Anyone got one of these?


----------



## dixie (30 January 2014)

I have the gel in and its not sticky at all on the rider side.  The stickiness is underneath.  I just find it comfier that sitting straight on the saddle and it also protects the saddle.  Some people who suffer from hip problems etc swear by them.  I've not ridden in a Gel In so can't comment on that one.


----------



## Floxie (30 January 2014)

And I have the gel out and find it lovely and grippy


----------



## jenni999 (30 January 2014)

I also have the Gel Out.  It's very comfortable and the stickiness has saved me countless times.  You can wash it in washing up liquid if it loses its stickiness.


----------



## Floxie (30 January 2014)

Oooh like those gel bugs you used to get to annoy your parents by throwing them against the wall


----------



## Lippyx (30 January 2014)

jenni999 said:



			I also have the Gel Out.  It's very comfortable and the stickiness has saved me countless times.  You can wash it in washing up liquid if it loses its stickiness.
		
Click to expand...

I want it for stickiness rather than comfort (I have a 4 yo who does get a little worried at things) but have heard people say the Gel Out was too sticky!


----------



## Floxie (30 January 2014)

Nah, it's not that bad! And despite dire warnings I did once accidentally use mine while riding in suede seat jods, and I still managed to dismount afterwards


----------



## cyberhorse (30 January 2014)

Gel out, saved my neck a few times with a dodgy stopping beast when jumping! When it's new if you get on in your suede seat jods it actually very difficult to do rising trot. The downside as with most of the Acavallo gel is that it picks up dust and bits of shavings etc... pretty easily so needs rinsing to get rid of it, so I now religiously use my saddle cover if my bottom is not actually in the saddle!


----------



## MrsNorris (30 January 2014)

Oooh, I'm gonna disagree! I hate my gel-out because of the stickiness! Wanted gel-in for my bad back, but they were out of stock so had gel-out instead. Feel almost trapped by it, I probably sound mad but there you are... Much prefer my old Heather Moffet, have gone back to that now, but then I have a very sensible cob so rarely need to be stuck on!


----------



## Fransurrey (30 January 2014)

I have the gel out and love it. I don't need it for stickyness (good pony, rather than talent...), but don't find it too sticky. I've had it nearly a year and haven't washed it, though. I have it for comfort, as I have lower back issues which also affect my coccyx.


----------



## dotty1 (30 January 2014)

I have the gel out and find it grippy, not sticky. Have had it nearly 2 years and don't think it has come off my sadde yet!


----------



## MagicMelon (30 January 2014)

Really want to get the Gel Out version, might save a few falls!


----------



## Stroppy Mare (30 January 2014)

I have the gel out. Accidentally rode in grippy jods, well, I was secure that's sure! It's so comfy and grippy, you don't really see much of the gel once mounted tbh, so wouldn't worry about the looks of it.


----------



## starryeyed (31 January 2014)

I chose the Gel Out a year or so ago and haven't taken it off the saddle since! I bought it for the grip factor as my horse can do some amazing high speed acrobatics and although it isn't like glue, it is grippy and does  help to keep you there when your horse shoots from under you at 100mph. I occasionally ride in a gel in version, it is comfortable and doesn't attract bits of chaff / horse hair like the gel out, but it doesn't have any grip.


----------



## mandwhy (31 January 2014)

I think I would like a gel out, must save! I am up for anything that sticks me in really, but do people find it hard to do rising trot or be in two point? I have a stephens gel eze pad which is awesome for underneath, and I can imagine the gel out would be a bit better with a light coating of dust  When I've washed the gle eze pad it's quite a faff stopping it sticking to itself let alone putting it on the horse!


----------



## foraday (31 January 2014)

I love my gel out!!!  

I got mine after seeing my friend with hers and she has serious spinal issues going on.  Now her horse is a little sharp shall we say, and my goodness the stickiness and grippiness is awesome having seen it in action.

So I got one and yes I love it and I event and its brilliant!

You must however religiously and I mean religiously put your saddle in a saddle bag to protect the gel out (and saddle) and it will not be the dust magnet it tries to be.

I've had mine for over a year and my friend has had one for 4 years and got another one for her dressage saddle a year later.

I have a boney bottom and I love it.  Certainly helps me!!!


----------



## Lippyx (3 February 2014)

Hollybear... what colour is yours? if you want to sell it, I might be interested!!


----------



## MrsNorris (3 February 2014)

Its black, size medium


----------



## Lippyx (3 February 2014)

Damn... I need brown, size large!! Oh well, thanks for letting me know though!! xx


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (3 February 2014)

I've got a Gel In. Its very comfortable and does increase the grip, like sitting on a suede seated saddle. I find the Gel Out holds me too much in one position, I like to be able to make minor adjustments to my position easily. 

My only complaint about the Gel In is that it left a sticky residue on my saddle and the finish to the leather has been damaged by scrubbing the residue off. I only used a sponge, water and a little saddle soap, but it took three tries and a lot of elbow grease to get the residue off. I'm quite annoyed about it because it wasn't a cheap saddle and there's nothing in the seatsaver instructions to warn this might happen.


----------



## pansymouse (3 February 2014)

I have a gel-in but I wanted it for comfort not grip, plus I can't bear touching gel (strange woman, I know).


----------



## MrsNorris (3 February 2014)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			I've got a Gel In. Its very comfortable and does increase the grip, like sitting on a suede seated saddle. I find the Gel Out holds me too much in one position, I like to be able to make minor adjustments to my position easily. 

My only complaint about the Gel In is that it left a sticky residue on my saddle and the finish to the leather has been damaged by scrubbing the residue off. I only used a sponge, water and a little saddle soap, but it took three tries and a lot of elbow grease to get the residue off. I'm quite annoyed about it because it wasn't a cheap saddle and there's nothing in the seatsaver instructions to warn this might happen.
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly how I felt re gel out, and why I wanted gel-in, should have just waited until it was in stock! 
Am going to put talc or similar on my gel-out now, and see if it will it be less sticky and fixed.


----------



## Marydoll (3 February 2014)

I managed to get a gel out one on ebay for £30, the jury's out at the moment, im still not sure if i like it, but it is definitely grippy


----------



## LynH (3 February 2014)

I've got a gel out one and really like it. I don't find it too sticky or hard to correct my position if needed however it does help on my big spooky mare esp as my dressage saddle is a bit too big fore and with the seat saver I feel more secure in the saddle. I've been thinking of getting one for the Highland as she's so wide the kids just slip sideways in the saddle.


----------



## shellibob (25 January 2015)

hi can  any body help me  i would  like some advise on saddle cover to protect my suede wow saddle. seat  i look at the acavallo  but so unsure


----------



## ELAINE.69 (25 January 2015)

hi lippyx  you can buy mine gel in if you like only sat on about 5 times really didn't like it im in mereworth kent


----------

